
Sony Music rejects appeal against Bach content dispute - cpncrunch
https://twitter.com/JRhodesPianist/status/1039172935112638466
======
cpncrunch
Now seems to have been resolved, but he had to email the head of Sony
classical and Sony PR to get them to remove the content block.

